# Gastric pain, too much stomach acid or what?



## rollinstone

Hi guys, so I've been doing alright in regards to "colitis" dont think that's affecting me ATM, I actually think its gone into remission, but I am getting ridiculous pain that feels like gastritis or "heart burn" lower in the stomach, like indigestion but worse. I don't know what it is, is that what illieitis feels like? I really play my crohns hasn't spread. I don't know how it would coz in on remi now and I think that's been workin wonders for the colon... Maybe its sibo? How does one test for that? Just endoscopy? Ah man I am so over feeling like shit. Would almost rather not exist than be in constant pain


----------

